# closed



## Adz1

1x Red Tail Aro from dreamfish farms with cert. $500 OBO....
Aro has no health issues and eats everything have had it for just over 1 year about 16"+ in size.
If you want pics PM your number and I can text them to you but would prefer if you just came and saw him as pics do not do it justice.


loaches sold........
for pics same as above.

6x 2.5" jumbo corys $15 each or the group $70 OBO
for pics same as above.

1x 3.5" sultan pleco $50 OBO

1x 12" pike $70 OBO

buy any fish or group and there are some freebies to be had if buyer is interested....(geos,pink tail something or other,catfish )

pm only and pick up in port moody only.......

Thanks,
Adz1


----------



## jling

You have a pike? What kind I can't find pics in google if I just type pike lol


----------



## Adz1

jling said:


> You have a pike? What kind I can't find pics in google if I just type pike lol


I got it from Charles at Canadian aquatics and can not remember the name of it.
it is a really deep red color.
google pike cichlid will work better.


----------



## m_class2g

Very good price for huge loaches.


----------



## Epok

If it you cant sell the corys and you need to get rid of them, I dont have much money but Id be interested in working out a deal. If not free bump


----------



## Foxtail

Lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adz1

up she goes where she stops nobody knows....lol


----------



## Adz1

going out of town tomorrow and willing to entertain some offers if they leave tonight.......


----------



## Livyding

So the Jumbo Corydoras... What species are those exactly?


----------



## Emily

Do you still have the sultan pleco? I might be interested in him, was he originally from Charles and how long have you had him?


----------



## Adz1

yes originally from Charles and I have had it now for almost a 8mnths to a year..


----------



## mrbob

Wow you still have these beautiful fish? surprised the RTG is still there! I love mine he is beautiful!!


----------



## Emily

I tried messaging you but your inbox is full..


----------



## Adz1

going into the weekend bump...........


----------



## Adz1

Only 3 loaches left.....


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013

Great fish..... I have bought three they have settled in well all fish look great and a good guy to deal with......


----------



## Adz1

loaches all sold....


----------



## Adz1

weekend bump.....
loaches are gone...


----------



## Adz1

jumping sunday bump......


----------

